# oui / si / non - réponse à une question négative



## tie-breack

Bonjour,
j'ai une petite question: Le mot "oui" se transforme en "si" lors d'une reponse positive à une question posé sous forme negative
ex: Tu n'as pas encore mangé aujourd'hui? SI, je viens de manger.

[…] Ce passage de "oui" à "si" c'est juste une regle grammatical ou il-y-a d'autres raisons que j'ignore à present?
Merçi pour m'expliquer.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## xav

[…] le "si" […] s'emploie non seulement après une interro-négative, mais aussi après toute proposition négative que l'on veut contredire :
"Il n'a pas l'âge de conduire un scooter !
- Si, il vient même d'avoir 15 ans."
On emploie également volontiers "Mais si".

A noter que certaines personnes emploient toujours "si" à la place de "oui" pour répondre à une question (c'est rare, mais j'en connais) et que dans certaines régions en revanche, on n'emploiera jamais "si" après une phrase négative; mais "oui" - ce qui crée des confusions.


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour,
Pour ajouter mon grain de sel, je pense qu'il est plus juste (et plus compréhensible pour un non-natif) d'expliquer que "*Si*" est une forme particulière de "*Non*". Quand un français dit "Si !" il veut dire "Je *ne* suis *pas* d'accord avec votre phrase _négative_". Les deux dialogues suivants ont le même sens :
- Ce n'est pas facile. - Mais si, c'est très facile.
- C'est difficile. - Mais non, c'est très facile.
Il me semble qu'on embrouille les choses en disant que "Si" est l'équivalent d'un "Oui" (c'est vrai du point de vue des formes grammaticales mais non du point de vue du sens et de l'intention de communication)


----------



## Lizette12054

Ma question c'est-  quelle est la reponse si l'on est d'accord?
-Tu n'as pas bien dormi?
-Non, (je n'ai pas bien dormi)
ou
-Oui, (je n'ai pas bien dormi.)


----------



## Calamitintin

La réponse est "non" dans ce cas.


----------



## itka

> -Tu n'as pas bien dormi?
> -Non, (je n'ai pas bien dormi)
> ou
> -Oui, (je n'ai pas bien dormi.)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Si à la question :
'Est-ce que tu n'as pas pris ton petit déjeuner ?'
Vous répondez par 'oui'
Qu'est-ce que cela signifie ?

Oui, je n'ai pas pris mon petit déjeuner
ou
Oui, j'ai pris mon petit déjeuner ?


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, répondre _Oui _ou _Non _à une telle question revient au même : _Je n'ai pas pris mon petit déjeuner_.
Pour dire _J'ai pris mon petit déjeuner_, je répondrais _Si_.


----------



## Asmodée

À une question interro-négative la réponse "_oui_" n'est pas spécialement attendue. Dans le cas d'une question fermée comme celle-ci les deux choix possibles sont :

*Non* => _Non, je n'ai pas pris mon petit déjeuner_
et
_*Si*_ => _Si, j'ai pris mon petit déjeuner_

Effectivement si tu réponds "oui" on ne sait pas ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je dis surtout : puisqu'il y a une certaine ambiguïté, évitez les phrases interro-négatives autant que faire se peut !


----------



## tilt

N'est-ce pas le plus raisonnable, en effet ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je dis surtout : puisqu'il y a une certaine ambiguïté, évitez les phrases interro-négatives autant que faire se peut !


Bonjour,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## ChrisPa

oui, d'ailleurs je ne pense qu'on entende souvent cette formulation (qui entraine une réponse ambigüe)
donc plutôt demander : est-ce que tu as pris ton petit déjeuner?


----------



## tilt

Dans l'exemple du petit déjeuner, c'est vrai.
Mais dans d'autres contextes, une phrase comme _N'es-tu pas d'accord ?_ s'entend facilement, car la forme interro-négative a alors sa raison d'être (plus emphatique que _Es-tu d'accord ?_)_._
La question de Lacuzon n'est donc pas dépourvue d'intérêt.


----------



## Asmodée

Tout à fait d'accord avec Tilt qui m'a devancé (de peu )


----------



## ChrisPa

je suis d'accord mais la réponse à une telle question serait plutôt "si" que "oui", j'ai l'impression. Non?


----------



## tilt

Bien sûr !


----------



## Bára

Bonjour,
je voudrais demander quelle est la différence entre "si" et "mais oui". Je sais qu'on emploie "si" pour répondre aux questions négatives, par ex.: _Tu n'aimes pas les bonbons ? - Si, je les aime."_ Mais peut-on dire : _"Mais oui, je les aime." ?_ 
S'il est possible de le dire, il y a une différence entre les deux expressions ? ("Mais oui" est plutôt familial, moins poli, utilisé seulement dans la langue parlée...?)
Merci pour vos réponses
(N'hésitez pas à corriger mes fautes)


----------



## quinoa

Je dirais aussi "Mais si, je les aime!"


----------



## Chimel

D'accord avec Quinoa. Il me semble que "mais oui" s'utilise plutôt pour renforcer une idée positive, sans que celle-ci ait été niée juste avant: "Mais oui, tu peux réussir cet examen !" (alors que si l'autre a dit: "Je ne pense que je vais le réussir", on réagira par "Mais si!").


----------



## Kay Champs

J'ai une question sur "oui" et "si".

- Alors, vous ne m'aimez point ?
- Mais oui, je vous aime, je vous aime beaucoup. 
           <cite d'un conte de Maupassant>

La deuxieme phrase est une reponse dans l'affirmative a une question negative.
Donc, ma question est, pourquoi pas "Mais si" au lieu de "Mais oui".


----------



## Maître Capello

Wozzeck said:


> Dans le langage écrit il faut éviter de l'utliser, du moins dans ce sens.
> Il faut aussi éviter de l'utliser dans des occasions offciielles types : entretiens d'embauche en français, dîners d'affaires en français...


Et pourquoi donc ? Il n'y a strictement aucune raison d'éviter de l'employer, ce _si_ ne relevant en rien d'une langue relâchée… 


> J'ai fait un bref parcours de quelques dictionnaires en ligne français, le "Si" pris dans le sens de "oui" n'est même pas mentionné.


Si fait ! Le TLFi lui consacre en effet toute une entrée.

Cela dit, pour répondre à la question initiale, il est aussi correct d'employer _si_ que _oui_, mais _si_ est ce qu'on dira presque invariablement à l'oral :

_— Alors, vous ne m'aimez point ?_
_— Mais oui, je vous aime, je vous aime beaucoup._  / _Mais si, je vous aime, je vous aime beaucoup._


----------



## Mauricet

Voici ce que le CNRTL dit de cet emploi de _oui_ au lieu de _si_ :


> *II.* −[En concurrence avec _si_] *A.* −[Comme marque d'assertion après une question rhét. négative. (_Si_ est justifié par la corrélation avec une question de forme négative; _oui_ l'est par l'orientation vers une réponse positive)]


On peut comprendre que le personnage de Maupassant interprète la question comme rhétorique, et appelant une réponse positive.


----------



## atomickid

Une autre question... dans un autre message j'avais ajouté une question au sujet de l'usage de "si" ou "oui"... j'ai déjà révisé quelques fils où l'on en parle, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé une réponse à ma doute.

Contexte: moi je sais que le mot emphatiser n'existe pas... mais quelqu'un m'a dit que *SI*... qu'il existe et qu'on l'utilise souvent en français.

Question: est-ce que j'ai bien usé le _si _ou devrais-je dire "mais quelqu'un m'a dit que oui..." je suis un peu perdu avec le si/oui... or, si on dit par exemple: "tu aimes les pommes, n'est-ce pas?" je dois répondre... "si, je les aime" ou "oui, je les aime"?

Je m'excuse d'abord, si mon français n'est pas parfait (et j'apprécierait fort les remarques sur mes fautes).


----------



## Magonette

Bonjour,

"Oui" marque l'affirmation, "Si" marque l'affirmation pour contredire une négation.

Ex :

Tu le connais? Oui, je le connais
Tu ne le connais pas? Si, je le connais.

Donc :

Je pensais bien que l'équipe de France de football avait déjà remporté la coupe du monde et quelqu'un m'a dit que oui, ils l'avaient remportée en 1998.

J'étais persuadé que l'équipe de France de football n'avait jamais remporté la coupe du monde, et mon collègue m'a dit que si, ils l'avaient remportée en 1998.


----------



## Punky Zoé

atomickid said:


> Contexte: moi je sais que le mot emphatiser n'existe pas... mais quelqu'un m'a dit que *SI*... qu'il existe et qu'on l'utilise souvent en français.


Bonjour,
Pour compléter ce qui a été dit, c'est bien "si" qu'il faut utiliser ici puisque la proposition est à la forme négative. 
Sur la forme de la réponse, une remarque :  "mais quelqu'un m'a dit que *SI*... qu'il existe et qu'on l'utilise souvent en français" peut s'utiliser, mais la réponse "si" toute seule est rare. En général on dira "si, il existe".


> si on dit par exemple: "tu aimes les pommes, n'est-ce pas?" je dois répondre... "si, je les aime"  ou "oui, je les aime"?


----------



## Holmesjack

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je dis surtout : puisqu'il y a une certaine ambiguïté, évitez les phrases interro-négatives autant que faire se peut !


Il me semble qu'aller vers la facilité n'est pas forcément la solution la plus adéquate pour contrer l'appauvrissement, notable, de notre langue. 
De plus, pour en revenir au sujet, je pense qu'à une phrase interro-négative du type: "N'as-tu pas pris ton petit-déjeuner?", répondre affirmativement positivement (par oui donc) reviens à dire "Je n'ai pas pris mon petit-déjeuner".

[…]


----------



## Nnn11

Bonjour
Je veux vous demandez si vous savez la réponse correct pour cette question. A mon avis, a) et b) peuvent être possibles,mais j'ai du mal a résoudre les questionnes de grammaire, ou peut-être qu'ils sont trompés en rédigeant l'examen:

67. N’avez-vous pas laissé un message à l’hôtel?

a)  Si, j’en ai laissé plusieurs
b)  Non, je n’ai rien dit
c)  Si, mais ils étaient courant
d)  Bien sûr, aucun problème

Un saludo


----------



## Maître Capello

Du point de vue du sens, seule la réponse (a) est appropriée. En particulier, la (b) ne convient pas étant donné que _dire_ n'est pas la même chose que _laisser un message_…


----------



## Chimel

C'est toujours la difficulté, avec ces exercices "hors contexte". Maître Capello a raison, mais la réponse c) (en supposant que _ils étaient courant_ est une faute de frappe pour _au courant_) ne serait pas impossible non plus: j'ai laissé un message, mais c'était inutile car ils étaient déjà au courant. Un rien forcé, mais ça pourrait se justifier.

Mais en tout cas, a) est une réponse sûre.


----------



## AmherstMA

Bonjour,

Je me pose plusieurs questions concernant la manière de répondre à une question de la forme "Q ou pas ?" en français européen. 

En (1) par exemple, que pensez-vous de chacune des réponses de Benoît à la question d'Alice ? Sont-elles possibles ? Et si oui, que signifient-elles ?

(1) [Contexte: Alice a prévu d'aller se promener et a demandé à Benoît de l'accompagner. Benoît ne lui a pas encore rendu réponse.]
    Alice: Tu viens ou pas ?
         Benoît-1: Oui.
         Benoît-2: Si.
         Benoît-3: Non.

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il compte venir, il répondra _Oui_. Sinon, il répondra _Non_. Mais spontanément, un francophone répétera sans doute le verbe dans ce genre de cas, surtout pour la réponse positive : _Oui, je viens_ / _Non, je ne viens pas_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas une phrase interronégative, mais une alternative. On ne répond donc pas _Si_ dans ce cas.


----------

